# Where do I download Tivo Desktop for PC



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

I've purchased Tivo DeskTop for PC and I got the email. Everywhere I look it says "Purchase and download Tivo Desktop ...". I cannot find the download anywhere. What is going on? Where is it?

There is a 2008 message almost identical to this with outdated info.

Tivo, really, this is bush league. I just spent over $1000 for a Roamio and lifetime and you can't get a simple thing like this right.

-Bob


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

go to tivo.com, and type "tivo desktop" in the search box. my browser auto-populated several suggestions, one of them for the download page:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/accessories#streaming-software​


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They only officially offer the paid version now, but you can still download the free version using this link...

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

Is there an update for the Roamio's?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

An update for what? TiVo desktop works with the Roamios like it does with the Premieres.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> go to tivo.com, and type "tivo desktop" in the search box. my browser auto-populated several suggestions, one of them for the download page:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/accessories#streaming-software​


That page has a link for software for the MAC, not the PC.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LostInTheTrees said:


> That page has a link for software for the MAC, not the PC.


there are four links on the page, and the last is for pc. dan's link goes directly to the pc software download.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> They only officially offer the paid version now, but you can still download the free version using this link...
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


This worked. It is apparently the most up to date version too. It beats me why Tivo does not make this link available.

-Bob


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> there are four links on the page, and the last is for pc. dan's link goes directly to the pc software download.


The fourth box contains 2 links to product details and one "Add to cart", no download.

-Bob


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LostInTheTrees said:


> The fourth box contains 2 links to product details and one "Add to cart", no download.


you get the download link _after_ you pay...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The only reason they started requiring people to pay is because Microsoft removed the codecs required to play .tivo files from Windows 8. Which meant there was no guarantee that users would have the codecs necessary for the free version to work completely. The paid version includes a complete set of codecs so it is guaranteed to work. On the plus side they cut the price of the paid version in half when they discontinued the free one. Given the license costs of the codecs they use (we use the same ones) I can tell you they're not making much money, if any, at that price.


----------

